# Misono or Nenox



## Moderna (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello,

Im sure people com in here all the time and ask for advise, and I like many, have been looking to upgrade my knives and the avaibility of information is overwhelming. After days, it seems I keep coming back to the Misono (out of recommendation) or Nenox (curve of the handle)- but have never held either.

Im on the Korin website, and feel like im running in circles. I am a executive chef, so I want it to go from home kitchen to the line. 
Can someone break down some pros/cons to these guys? or is there another brand I am overlooking?

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Erilyn75 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, welcome to KKF! I'm sure some of our knowledgable members can assist you better if you filled out the short questionnaire 


LOCATION
What country are you in?



KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?

Are you right or left handed?

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?



KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)



SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS


----------



## Moderna (Mar 20, 2014)

LOCATION
What country are you in? I travel constantly from Japan, USA and China



KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
I will be looking to update the whole lot basically. Many of my knives have bolsters that make it impossible to sharpen easily. Although I do like the 'curve' at the blade to rest my finger (where the bolster would be) instead of a sharp right angle

Are you right or left handed? right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle? Western (no wa) and I prefer a little 'curve' or 'shape'

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)? Many- Chef, perry, boning, paring

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no) Prefer a little less maintenance. I go through so many knives during a service, I hate to worry about wheather I washed it after slicing a tomato.

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
I guess on the chef knife I can go up to 550, but I would rather be able to pick up a Gyutou, perry and boning knife for 550 total


KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment? Professional- but executive chef, I dont work the prep line as much as I used too

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.) All

What knife, if any, are you replacing? Long time ago, I fell for the wustof, but they now have started to feel clunky to me. Bu tthe handle on the grand prix series had a nice shape

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.) I use all actually. I do a lot of specialty work with proteins


What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

Better aesthetics, stain resistance, sharp and less clunky 

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?
Handle shape more ergonomic (female), no thick bolister, but a nice curve in the blade in the same area is nice

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)? no or little reactivity of food

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)? No matter



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.) Wood, rubber and synthetic (mostly wood)

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.) yes.


So im really looking at the Western Japanese brands...
I was looking at the Hattori (nice blade shape where it meets the handle), but people keep recomended the Misono, and of course I think yhr Nenox looks like the most comfortable and beautiful knife on the market.

Looking for some guidance


----------



## Dusty (Mar 20, 2014)

Both Nenox and Misono are generally not regarded as brands that are very high value for money, but both companies make very good knives. Out of those two I would probably choose Misono UX10, with your budget you could pick up a few of them. I really like the handles on the UX10s and the petty has *nearly* the perfect petty profile.  Steel and heat-treat is pretty spot on as well.

But I would recommend having at Gesshin Ginga and Gesshin Kagero, and maybe the western Gengetsu knives from Japanese Knife imports. All western handles and either stainless, stain resistant or stainless clad. I haven't handled a gengetsu personally before, but if I was buying more gyutos soon, that would definitely be on my shortlist.


----------



## Moderna (Mar 20, 2014)

Dusty said:


> Both Nenox and Misono are generally not regarded as brands that are very high value for money, but both companies make very good knives. Out of those two I would probably choose Misono UX10, with your budget you could pick up a few of them. I really like the handles on the UX10s and the petty has *nearly* the perfect petty profile.  Steel and heat-treat is pretty spot on as well.
> 
> But I would recommend having at Gesshin Ginga and Gesshin Kagero, and maybe the western Gengetsu knives from Japanese Knife imports. All western handles and either stainless, stain resistant or stainless clad. I haven't handled a gengetsu personally before, but if I was buying more gyutos soon, that would definitely be on my shortlist.



What about Hattori FH?

I dont know if 'value for money' is as important. Im looking for a small set that I can proudly- deep in my heart love. 
Kinda like a sports car- I just dont want to regret the purchase 3 years from now.


----------



## lanel (Mar 20, 2014)

It looks to me as if the nenox are out of the price range you're willing to spend. The s-1 petty these days is about $400. As some one that owns both brands and uses them in a professional kitchen, the stain resistance of the nenox is nice. (I use mainly carbon otherwise) I would say the nenox is a bit handle heavy and more like a western knife as opposed to the misono. I would also say the f+f on the misono is slightly better, as the scales on my nenox have developed a small gap near the butt end of the handle. as far as sharpening is concerned I can't really compare my dragon to the nenox as it is carbon to stainless.


----------



## mpukas (Mar 20, 2014)

Hattori FH are very nice - prolly one of the best western handles shapes, but they are a bit on the small side for me. The steel is VG10, which is not very much liked around here by some, but everyone agrees that Hattori does the best job treating VG10. I had 270 gyuto and had problems with chipping, it was easy to sharpen and held and edge well. MUCH better value than the Nenox. 

Also check out the Blazen at Epic Edge - underrated knives, imo, despite the painted-on kanji. 

+1 to anything Gesshin f/ JKI. 

You're not gonna find many Japanese makers that produce entire "sets", as western brands do. You may find you like a gyuto from one maker, a suji f/ another, etc.


----------



## insomniac (Mar 20, 2014)

Would recommend Suisin Inox Western based on above or perhaps you can work something Western in Ginsanko with Konosuke.

some years back I bought a Yanagiba from Nenohi @ Tsukiji and a Misono Sujihiki from Kappabashi. my impressions were broadly that Nenohi was more aesthetically oriented while Misono was more commercial and relatively the better value of the two. if its a showpiece only Nenohi would work but they don't run cheap. Misono has less exhibitionist character (unless you get the dragon) but is a pretty practical choice.


----------



## Moderna (Mar 20, 2014)

QUESTION: What is the main difference between the Misono G and S1?
Obviously the handle material. Im looking at the 9.4, and the s1 is 575.00, the G is 285.00

I think I will purchase in Japan (go back in a few weeks). I dont want to break the bank- although my hubby has given me permission to do so. Maybe the pricing is better over there as well, I have developed serious negotiation skills living in Hong Kong.

POINT: Right now, for whatever reason, I gravitate so much towards my Wusthof Grand Prix II Hollow 8" chef. I have a bunch of them- they get tossed around and beat to h.e. doubles. I love the curve of the handle, and that curve in the heel/bolster. I end up doing some weird things with my knife, and love the soft curve feel on my finger when it slips on down there.





However, I hate the clunky bolster, and all around a bit to heavy for an 8in. I also think the blade should be sharper (persona error maybe for beating them so much).

NENOX HAS THE SHAPE:





As a woman, I like fine things: did I buy the fast car and good value, or the sexy fast car? Ya, I went with sexy fast, and kept the truck to beat on.
I guess there is a little ego in the mix as well. The nenox seems like a familiar shape.
Not that I cant create a knife army- which I will. But I want to organize my thoughts.

HATTORI: 
I looked toward the Hattori, because of what seemed like a little 'curve' again at the heel and some love in the handle. But what about the metal? is it really a problem?





MISONO:
Ok, so my sous swears by this.... as well as some other chef friends of mine. (and some actually use Shun and Mac). But the shape is very different, and feels more 'clinical'. But maybe im over thinking it.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 20, 2014)

If you like curves I think you would like the Hatori. This is what the coke bottle shape handle it has looks like from the top. I believe this is a Hattori handle pic.


----------



## mpukas (Mar 20, 2014)

The Nenox has a completely different shape than your Wustie - it's got a pretty long flat spot in front of the heel and the tip is much lower to the board. Things that most folks around here desire. The Wustie has a lot of curve in the edge from heel to tip and the tip is nearly level to the spine making it much higher off the board. Things that most folks around here despise. There's nothing in common between the two. 

Nenox does make some sexy looking blades and handles. They show up on a lot of cooking shows and Iron Chef episodes. They may have some sort of sponsorship deal, just speculating... 

Misono went through a big price hike a couple years ago, and now they are generally considered over priced for what they are. I don't recall anyone ever saying they really loved the UX10 - a few folks even said it was all that. Misono's Swedish Carbon, however is highly regarded as a very good value and has good blade shape. 

Going from a typical western knife to a high end Japanese knife will have a learning curve. Your gonna pick up your new knife and start doing something that is second nature to you w/ you Wustie and suddenly realize it's doesn't feel and act quite the same. But once you get used to it, you'll never go back.


----------



## Moderna (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok, so I am seriously inquiring as to the availability of the hatorri FH, wood. Harder than it would seem.

However, I spotted this one: Saji 240mm Gyuto, ironwood handle
Steel SG-2 Powdered Stainless Streel
HRC 64
Handle Ironwood
10.2oz
250mm blade length
385mm total length
2.4mm spine thickness

Comments? (I know over the range, but I can go over, if I find it to be extremely exceptional)


----------



## James (Mar 21, 2014)

Good knife, but choil and spine are not rounded, which you can do yourself with some sandpaper and a few minutes. Very good edge retention and food release; can get a little wedgey on carrots and sweet potatoes though.


----------



## hens_chang (Apr 23, 2014)

Honestly if you looking for a stainless steel knife, I would go with nenox, 
They are the best knife so far!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't know how I missed this thread. Ux10 is way overpriced. Give Jon a call at JKI if you haven't already.


----------



## wisew (Apr 23, 2014)

I've held both the Misono UX10 and Nenox Corian Handle. IMO, the fit & finish on the Misono (and any Misono knife really) is spectacular, and was not as good as I was expecting on the Nenox. The Nenox handle, while it looks really comfortable, wasn't all that comfortable to hold. Also, the Nenox felt a bit heavy and on the "chunky" side for J-knives to me, the Misono was hefty but not too bad. That said, you should definitely talk to Jon from JKI - he confirmed what I'd read elsewhere in this forum that the steel used in the UX10 kinda sucks - apparently it's a mofo to sharpen. If you're into Misono, you should take a look at the Misono 440 series.

If you can (and are even still looking - this thread is a bit old now), you should visit Korin in person and check them out for yourself. For instance, I thought I'd like the Glestain handle from pictures, but I absolutely hated it in person.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 23, 2014)

As a Nenox owner, I'd recommend something else. There's a lot more 'bang for the buck' options out there. 
This would be a very acceptable choice: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17821-SALE-Last-of-the-240-s-SALE!!!! if there are any still available.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 25, 2014)

I had the Hattori FH gyuto in 210mm for a while and loved it. True, the handle was a bit on the small side but the shape was spot on! Best Western handle I ever had. The handle on the 240mm gyuto is bigger than the one on the 210mm gyuto, btw...


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 25, 2014)

I think the OP got a Dragon 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17914-To-force-or-not-to-force-patina


----------



## Moderna (Apr 25, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> I think the OP got a Dragon
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17914-To-force-or-not-to-force-patina



Actually- I got the dragon misono AND the Hattori

I couldnt decide, so I figured I would get a carbon blade, and the hattori. 
Still love the look of the Nenox- but the Hattori handle is very nice (I am a woman with thin long fingers)- and who can refuse the dragon??? incorrigible I tell ya.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 26, 2014)

Now all you gotta do is get em rehandled.....


----------



## Moderna (Apr 26, 2014)

The hattori handle is perfect for me.... But the misono is not quite as much. What does getting a knife rehandled cost?

I'm in Hong Kong- no knives here. But japan I'm sure has such services.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 27, 2014)

Bout $150 or so. Or you could invest the money into some tools and try it yourself.


----------



## billc (May 2, 2014)

I have both the Misono UX-10 (210 mm) and the Hattori (240 mm). I prefer the Hattori handle, but the blade is head and shoulders above the Misono in terms of holding an edge. Easy to sharpen for me, stays sharp much longer, no chipping in my experience.


----------



## Benuser (May 3, 2014)

Not speaking for others and not sure whether it matters: I found my Misono 240 Dragon very, very reactive OOTB. About as a Fujiwara FKH, minus the sulfur. It quickly calmed down after forcing a patina and using the blade a lot. By the way: try a hot coffee patina. Dab the degreased steel. Rinse with boiling hot water, and repeat a few times. Not as spectacular as some vinegars but very effective and lasting.


----------

